# Federal Eagle Marquetry - Feathers



## jonsprague0000 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm attempting to do a federal eagle in marquetry and am not sure how to handle the feathers on the wings. The feathers are too small for me to cut, but the example I'm trying to reproduce has small black lines that make up the feather. Can someone please suggest how I can make the small black lines that make up the feather?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

They're called engraving lines. They are just saw cuts. When you assemble the marquetry and apply a dark mastic filler the filler will highlight the lines. The tops of the wings are sand shaded as well.

Good luck on the project.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

For the shading, there is a technique called sand shading. An internet search should supply needed information about it.


----------



## jonsprague0000 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Shipwright, what type of mastic filler would you recommend? Would a mastic filler be dark wax?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I use fine sawdust and hot hide glue. You can color the dust with tempera paint powder. You can use PVA glue but you will have more problems with finishing. I also doesn't dry hard as HHG does. Apply the mastic from the back (glue side) before applying the marquetry to the piece.


----------



## jonsprague0000 (Jan 18, 2014)

Shipwright, I did it! Check out the final product.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/131193


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks like a winner.


----------

